# Houston Texas Show



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

theres a dog show at the reliant stadium on the 18th for all u houstonians


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

It actually starts on the 16th, with the Houston Combined Specialties, and Friday the 17th is the Amstaff supported entry.

Julie K


----------

